# (NYC, Brooklyn Bay Ridge) Fancy rats looking for a new home [Free Adoption]



## ASM (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello I'm asm,

I have 2 Himalayans and 3 Hoodies ready for *free* adoption. All Female.
These are pick up only.

If you adopt all 5 I will give you the cage for free too and whatever food they have left over.
Help give them a good home.

*For contact pleas E-mail me :* [email protected]

Thank you for your interest.


----------

